# Alternatives to Shimano Butterfly jig



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

What other jigs are out there other than the Shimano jigs that achieve the same affect without the price? Also, what's the best way to catch grouper with them?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

There are good alternatives listed on another similar topic started here earlier about Shimano Butterfly jigs.. These are among the ones listed:

(1)http://www.williamsonlures.com/products/speed_jigs.php

(2)http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_89188_151004003_151000000_151004000_151-4-3

(3) http://www.oceantackle.net/products_jigs.php

(4) http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_57999_151004003_151000000_151004000_151-4-3

(5) Good GROUPER jigs: http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_8353_151004004_151000000_151004000_151-4-4


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the info. Just saw the other post about this:doh. But before I forget to ask, what about using wire leader on them if there's the chance of getting a toothy one?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you choose to use wire you will give up some of the hits. Snapper will not hit it with wire, and aj's also get finicky when you use it. However you will loose a few jigs to toothy critters if you don't so take your pick less hits or lost jigs. It's up to you. I don't use wire I choose to hang as many fish as I possibly can and I have only lost 1 jig all summer.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

hey guys, i have never used a butterfly jig. i really likes hammer em


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

i'm a due-moss. what likes to hit the jigs


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

snapper, ajs, grouper


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

blackfin tuna. other unknown creatures that take your jig and never give it back.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

good deal man, thanx a bunch


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't know how the Shimano or Williamson lures hold up, but the jigs from Bass Pro loose their paint pretty quickly.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

they don't last very long either


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Deep Blue (11/18/2007)*Don't know how the Shimano or Williamson lures hold up, but the jigs from Bass Pro loose their paint pretty quickly.


The paint has held up great on my Pro Shop knock-offs, but that is probably due them never having been wet!:banghead I havent had a chance to get down there to use them.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey NOMOSURF: send the jigs down that you haven't tried yet and I will let you know how they work.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *First Catch (11/18/2007)*achieve the same affect


*effect oke

i was using the offshore angler/bass pro vertical jigs out there with you guysand i got some good action :toast


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

What size of mono leader should i be using?


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

I have used one made by pro fish co. and the paint has held up great. It caught lots of fish before it chipped and lots of fish after. It was my first one and I still have it. I been using 50lb mono for a leader until this last trip out. Not only did a king finally chew through the nylon but went through the leader too.


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

is a king going to be able to get through 50 or 60 pound mono


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *hooked again (1/29/2008)*is a king going to be able to get through 50 or 60 pound mono


Without a problem, I have lost many jigs with a 60lb mono leader. When the Kings are bitting I stop jigging.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *hooked again (1/29/2008)*is a king going to be able to get through 50 or 60 pound mono


Just like cutting warm butter with a sharp, hot knife. No problem at all. This summer on one trip we lost 5 jigs in real short order to toothy critters.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Take one look at their teeth - lol...


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *fishnfrank (1/27/2008)*[I have used one made by pro fish co. and the paint has held up great.]
> 
> I agree. Try pro fish co. "Power jig". They are cheaper, just as heavy, and the paint holds up great. Look at Academy for them.


----------

